# Ajout de memoire Imac G3



## ghis75 (16 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

Nouveau venu dans la famille Mac, j'ai besoin d'aide !!!
J'ai un imac G3, 96 Mo de RAM version 98 (ca date) et je voudrais le booster un peu, après renseignement, j'ai acheté sur macway une barrette de 256 Mo (SODIMM PB G3) mais elle ne rentre pas dans la fiche. Au passage, quelle galère pour y accéder.
J'ai extrait le bloc, j'ai enlevé la barrette d'origine pour la remplacer (pas de deuxième emplacement ?). Je m'y suis surement mal pris, que dois je faire ?
Quel mémoire je dois acheter et est ce qu'il vaut mieux pas carrement acheter une barette de 512 Mo.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacG 

Les iMacs 333 MHz, 266 MHz et 233 MHz ne supportent pas plus de 128 Mo de RAM.


----------



## jhk (16 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les iMacs 333 MHz, 266 MHz et 233 MHz ne supportent pas plus de 128 Mo de RAM.


 C'est ce qu'indique Apple, mais pourtant il existe bien des barettes 256 Mo SO-DIMM 144 broches comme celles de  MacWay, spécifiées pour fonctionner sur un iMac G3 233 à 333 MHz, et l'adressage est en 32 bits, donc 4 Go maxi théorique, si les barettes et les connecteurs le permettaient.





			
				ghis75 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai enlevé la barrette d'origine pour la remplacer (pas de deuxième emplacement ?), [...] ma barrette de 256 Mo (SODIMM PB G3 MacWay) ne rentre pas dans la fiche.  Je m'y suis surement mal pris, que dois je faire ?


Dans le iMac G3, il y a deux slots pour la RAM. Le premier (slot "Top") est relativement facile d'accès (c'est celui que tu as du voir). L'autre  (solt "Bottom") est plus difficile d'accès. Si tu parles l'anglais je t'oriente vers ce pas à pas très bien fait.
Attention à l'électricté statique, à l'inclinaison de la barette de 45° , aux supports fragiles de chaque coté pour le maintien de la barette et le "clic" magique qui indique qu'elle est bien en position.


----------



## ghis75 (16 Juin 2005)

Je viens de me rendre compte que je m'été trompé d'emplacement !!! J'ai finalement atteinds la barette d'origine que j'ai du enlever pour la remplacer par ma barette 256 Mo. Elle a bien été reconnue par l'ordi qui m'indique bien à l'emplacement J1/Top ma DIMM de 259 Mo. l'emplacement bottom est surement compliqué d'accés et j'ai pas voulu prendre trop de risque pour une première.
Par contre ai je bien fais de remplacer la barette d'origine ?
Dernière chose, y a t'il une config spéciale à faire après installation d'une nouvelle barrette car je trouve qu'il rame toujours autant qu'avant,

Merci, a +


----------



## jhk (16 Juin 2005)

ghis75 a dit:
			
		

> y a t'il une config spéciale à faire après installation d'une nouvelle barrette car je trouve qu'il rame toujours autant qu'avant


Tableau de Bord "Mémoire" : tu peux diminuer la mémoire virtuelle à 10 ou 20 Mo maxi + Redémarrage. Ton iMac sollicitera moins le disque dur.
Par contre, je n'ai pas bien suivi, mais quelle est la barette que tu as enlevée avant (Cf. ton premier post) ?


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2005)

ghis75 a dit:
			
		

> Dernière chose, y a t'il une config spéciale à faire après installation d'une nouvelle barrette car je trouve qu'il rame toujours autant qu'avant,



Je ne voudrais pas te décourager mais cette machine date...
Tu as certes amélioré les choses en ajoutant de la Ram mais cela ne sera jamais une bète de course... le disque dur est souvent un point faible.

Mais là, pour le changer, il faut s'armer de patience et de volonté car il est loin d'être aussi accessible que dans les modèles suivants.


----------



## ghis75 (16 Juin 2005)

Par contre, je n'ai pas bien suivi, mais quelle est la barette que tu as enlevée avant (Cf. ton premier post) ?[/QUOTE]

Je pense que c'est la barrette initiale de 96 Mo que j'ai enlevé


----------



## Asnancy (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Juste comme ca: &#8226; on peux changer le DD sur un iMac G3 350Mhz? Parceque 7 Go c'est limite
&#8226;Yen a encore? Pour pas trop cher
&#8226;C'est facile a changer ou pas? Vu que je suis un noob quand il faut changer les pièces (j'ai failli péter une barette + le port en l'installant)

Sinon en externe ca marche bien ou pas, vu que c'est de l'USB1 (112 Mbps)  ?

Dans ce cas pour vous quelle serait la meilleure solution pour augmenter l'espace disque? (autre que changer l'ordi  )


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2005)

Asnancy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas pour vous quelle serait la meilleure solution pour augmenter l'espace disque? (autre que changer l'ordi  )


Il faut te faire une raison : ta machine a 7 ans et il n'est pas question de la faire se comporter comme une machine récente.
Contente toi d'un système pré osx (os 9.2.2 tourne très bien).
Utilise les applications de l'époque et finalement tu te rendra compte que tu pourras faire l'essentiel (pas de vidéo ou de son, faut pas réver).
Mais pour une utilisation domestique : web, bureautique, un peu de graphisme, développement web, cela sera tout à fait suffisant.

Si tu veux aller plus loin : monter les images de l'asnl et en faire DVD   
Alors, pas d'autre solution que de passer aux modèles récents...


----------



## Cube (17 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il faut te faire une raison : ta machine a 7 ans et il n'est pas question de la faire se comporter comme une machine récente.
> Contente toi d'un système pré osx (os 9.2.2 tourne très bien).
> Utilise les applications de l'époque et finalement tu te rendra compte que tu pourras faire l'essentiel (pas de vidéo ou de son, faut pas réver).
> Mais pour une utilisation domestique : web, bureautique, un peu de graphisme, développement web, cela sera tout à fait suffisant.
> ...


 

J'ai eu le même problème de remplacement de mémoire sur Imac bondi blue 233 Mhz (REV A), système OS 8.1. Le premier quoi. J'ai un moment confondu la carte VIDEO qui ressemble à une carte RAM mais l'encoche est un peu décalée. Finalement j'ai trouvé le bon emplacement et remplacé la carte RAM 32 Mo par une RAM 256 Mo (mais l'ordinateur, comme le confirment plusieurs messages lus depuis, ne semble en lire que 128). En tout cas, l'Imac ne rame plus comme avant. C'est vraiment beaucoup plus rapide.

Maintenant j'aimerais bien passer de 0S 8.1 à un système supérieur mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Et ce Imac peut-il le supporter ?
C.


----------



## jhk (17 Juin 2005)

Cube a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'aimerais bien passer de 0S 8.1 à un système supérieur mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Et ce Imac peut-il le supporter ?


Les iMac G3 acceptent les sytèmes de 8 à X. Des mises à jour seront peut-être nécessaires au préalable.


----------



## Cerbere666 (19 Juin 2005)

Je possède aussi un G3 et j'ai installé Mac OS X sur un 20Giga et je trouve qu'il se débrouille pas trop mal pour un 400mhz .
La seule chose qui m'intrigue, c'est qu'il chauffe pas mal car quand je touche l'imac DV je le trouve un oeu chaud et je voudrais savoir si il n'y a pas un système de refroidissement pour ce genre d'appareil ? 
Y a t'il un site de vente de Mac d'occasion intéréssant ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

les iMac G3 s'arretent à 10.3, Tiger n'est pas supporté


----------



## Cerbere666 (19 Juin 2005)

C'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre en cherchant le firmware pour mon G3 .


----------



## michelg (19 Juin 2005)

Avec comme firmware 4.1.9f1, il n'y a aucun probleme pour qu'un IMAC G3 400 DVD  fonctionne avec Tiger.


----------



## Cerbere666 (20 Juin 2005)

C'est le firmware que j'ai sur mon Mac .
Je l'ai installé avant de mettre la panther .


----------



## Virpeen (25 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Je profite de ce post pour vous poser mon problème du jour :
j'ai acheté une barrette de RAM DIMM PC100 (marque Samsung), que je voulais offrir à un joli iMac G3 myrtille (350 MHz)... Malheureusement, celui-ci ne détecte pas cette RAM supplémentaire, même en la changeant de slot, même en ôtant celle d'origine pour la remplacer par la neuve !  
Je désespère... Quelqu'un pourrrait-il venir à mon aide ?


----------



## touna (25 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Je profite de ce post pour vous poser mon problème du jour :
> j'ai acheté une barrette de RAM DIMM PC100 (marque Samsung), que je voulais offrir à un joli iMac G3 myrtille (350 MHz)... Malheureusement, celui-ci ne détecte pas cette RAM supplémentaire, même en la changeant de slot, même en ôtant celle d'origine pour la remplacer par la neuve !
> Je désespère... Quelqu'un pourrrait-il venir à mon aide ?


si a un moment tu as mis que la barrette neuve dans l'ordi et qu'il a demarer   ca prouve que la barrette n est pas morte . personnellent sur la meme machine j'ai rajouter 256 et il n'a plus vu les 64 d origine alors que je n'y ai pas toucher  :mouais:  :mouais: 
si t'a l'impression que ton ordi rame moin avec la nouvelle barrette tu n a pas de soucie a te faire


----------



## jhk (25 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une barrette de RAM DIMM PC100 (marque Samsung), que je voulais offrir à un joli iMac G3 myrtille (350 MHz)... Malheureusement, celui-ci ne détecte pas cette RAM supplémentaire, même en la changeant de slot, même en ôtant celle d'origine pour la remplacer par la neuve !  Quelqu'un pourrrait-il venir à mon aide ?


 Est-ce bien de la SO-DIMM 144 broches ? As-tu fait attention à l'électricité statique lors de l'installation ?


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien de la SO-DIMM 144 broches ? As-tu fait attention à l'électricité statique lors de l'installation ?


Pour décharger l'électricité statique, j'ai juste touché la grille intérieure avec les deux mains, je pense que ça devrait être bon... (Merci iCreate !)  
Et en ce qui concerne la RAM, je viens de vérifier... et c'est de la DIMM 168 broches ! Zut, zut, zut ! IL va donc falloir que je le revende et que je rachète de la 144 broche, c'est bien ça ? Pfouh  
Merci pour m'avoir éclairée !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Encore une petite question : y a-t-il une différence de format entre une barrette de 144 broches et une de 168 broches ? Ou cela ne dépend-il que de sa valeur en Mo ?


----------



## jhk (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce qui concerne la RAM, je viens de vérifier... et c'est de la DIMM 168 broches ! Zut, zut, zut ! Il va donc falloir que je le revende et que je rachète de la 144 broche, c'est bien ça ? Pfouh


 C'est sûr. Et même obligatoire.


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Merci !
J'achèterai donc une barrette de SO-DIMM 144 broches... PC100 ou 133 ? Est-ce que cela a de l'importance, car son un post, certains me conseillaient de la 100 et d'autres de la 133...  
C'est dur dur d'être nioube


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> J'achèterai donc une barrette de SO-DIMM 144 broches... PC100 ou 133 ? Est-ce que cela a de l'importance, car son un post, certains me conseillaient de la 100 et d'autres de la 133...
> C'est dur dur d'être nioube




Salut Virpeen 

Euh...la RAM qu'il te faut est exactement de la SDRAM 168 pin, PC 100 ou 133 tu t'en fous, ton mac tourne avec de la 100 mhz, mais si tu lui donnes de la 133, il la fera tourner à 100, aucun soucis, testé et approuvé x fois. 
(en tout cas c'est absolument pas de la dimm)

Le mieux est de l'acheter ici ou là , t'es sûr au moins qu'elle sera 100 % compatible, autant la prendre via la 1er lien, moins chère.


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Hi   
Ben je n'y comprends plus rien ! c'est bien ce que j'ai : 256 Mo SDRAM Samsung DIMM PC 100 168 broches !!! Et l'iMac myrtille n'en veut pas !  
Y'a donc bien un truc qui cloche, mais quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hi
> Ben je n'y comprends plus rien ! c'est bien ce que j'ai : 256 Mo SDRAM Samsung DIMM PC 100 168 broches !!! Et l'iMac myrtille n'en veut pas !
> Y'a donc bien un truc qui cloche, mais quoi ?




C'est de la vraie samsung, ou de la samsung sur une barrette générique ? Tu l'as acheté où ? 
Sinon tu sais ça arrive des barrettes défectueuses, suffit de les renvoyer et de demander soit un échange, soit un remboursement, surtout qu'en VPC tu as 7 jours pour te rétracter quelle que soit la raison. Si tu l'as acheté dans un magasin près de chez toi, le vendeur la testera et te remboursera ou te l'échangera.

J'ai acheté il y a pas longtemps une barrette pour un IMAC DV 400, j'avais pris de la samsung fixée sur une barrette générique, bah au final elle était fonctionnelle mais pas sur l'imac, pas compatible, ça peut arriver aussi.


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hi
> Ben je n'y comprends plus rien ! c'est bien ce que j'ai : 256 Mo SDRAM Samsung DIMM PC 100 168 broches !!! Et l'iMac myrtille n'en veut pas !
> Y'a donc bien un truc qui cloche, mais quoi ?



Virpeen, tu es bien sûre l'iMac de belle-maman est un myrtille et non un indigo? Tu devrais vérifier...


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a donné la fréquence du proc, 350 mhz, c'est donc obligatoirement cette ram qu'il faut


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, tu es bien sûre l'iMac de belle-maman est un myrtille et non un indigo? Tu devrais vérifier...


Oups : c'est vrai que l'iMac de belle-maman est un indigo...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen a donné la fréquence du proc, 350 mhz, c'est donc obligatoirement cette ram qu'il faut


Merci Jaipatoukompri !  
Je connais iNano et elle n'est pas méchante (    )
Merci iNano, pour le rappel !  
Bref, je l'ai achetée là . Tu pourras peut-être me dire ce que tu en penses...
Elle est peut-être défectueuse, comme tu le dis... ou pas compatible...


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jaipatoukompri !
> Je connais iNano et elle n'est pas méchante (    )
> Merci iNano, pour le rappel !
> Bref, je l'ai achetée là . Tu pourras peut-être me dire ce que tu en penses...
> Elle est peut-être défectueuse, comme tu le dis... ou pas compatible...




Bah moi non plus je suis pas méchant  :rose:   

Bon c'est "marrant", la ram que tu as acheté, c'est celle dont je parle plus haut, pas compatible avec les mac, je l'avais acheté chez grosbiil également.

Alors je te conseil de faire la même chose que moi, tu la renvoies, tu demandes un avoir (c'est ce qu'ils vont te proposer) car comme ta ram n'est pas défectueuse ils ne voudront pas te rembourser et à la place tu prends la CRUCIAL ci-dessous, 100 % compatible et garantie à vie. 

Elle est 7 ¤ plus chère : CRUCIAL chez grosbill


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

Il y a celle-ci sur macway mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça convienne... Il faudrait demander confirmation à Jaipatoukompri...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il y a celle-ci sur macway mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça convienne... Il faudrait demander confirmation à Jaipatoukompri...



si tu lis mon sujet et que tu regarde les machines compatible tu verra que oui ça ira


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Trop fort tu est JPTK !  
Merci, merci, merci !  
C'est belle-maman qui va être contente ! 
En fait, on ne peut pas savoir avant de l'acheter, si une ram va être compatible ou non ? 
... sauf en te contactant avant, JPTK !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Ben si je l'achète sur Macway, il va fallloir que je revende l'autre... Ça se revend bien, ce genre de petite chose fragile et incompatible d'humeur avec l'Indigo ?   
C'est bientôt les vacances, ça tombe bien : j'ai trouvé de quoi m'occuper !


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu lis mon sujet et que tu regarde les machines compatible tu verra que oui ça ira


Merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne de nioubi Macinside... Décidément on se croise partout ce soir!


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben si je l'achète sur Macway, il va fallloir que je revende l'autre... Ça se revend bien, ce genre de petite chose fragile et incompatible d'humeur avec l'Indigo ?
> C'est bientôt les vacances, ça tombe bien : j'ai trouvé de quoi m'occuper !



si elle a été acheter en VPC tu a 7 jours pour la retourner


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si elle a été acheter en VPC tu a 7 jours pour la retourner


Ouais, mais ça fait plus de 7 jours que je l'ai...  
Bah, je trouverai bien une solution la plus économique possible...


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ça fait plus de 7 jours que je l'ai...
> Bah, je trouverai bien une solution la plus économique possible...




Donc le plus simple est bien de demander un avoir et de prendre la crucial chez grosbill, économiquement c'est le plus viable, sinon tu vas trop perdre à la revente je pense, à moins que tu sois vraiment habiles  Faut les appeler, tu expliques ton cas et puis voilà.

Sinon celle de macway était bien aussi évidemment, j'avais mis le lien tout à l'heure d'ailleurs, mais pour une 512 mo


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Ok !  
Conseils bien reçus...
Ah, au fait JPTK : Sigur Ros passe au Paléo Festival de Nyon (Suisse) le samedi 23 juillet !  Des places seront à vendre le jour même sur leur site (ils en gardent 500 pour chaque soirée) : 
Paléo Festival 

Je sais, je sais, on s'eloigne du sujet, mais c'est tellement plus poétique ! :rose:


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ok !
> Conseils bien reçus...
> Ah, au fait JPTK : Sigur Ros passe au Paléo Festival de Nyon (Suisse) le samedi 23 juillet !  Des places seront à vendre le jour même sur leur site (ils en gardent 500 pour chaque soirée) :
> Paléo Festival
> ...




Hé hé, ils passent aussi à Bruxelles le 14 juillet, damned je serai déjà parti !  :rateau: 
Le 23 idem, je suis en Bretagne, dans une joli maison dans les côtes d'Armors.

Faudra qu'on se mail pour parler un peu zik, j'écoute régulièrement Strafaen et Menoma !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juin 2005)

Chic, chic, chic !  
Je vais avoir du temps, j'essaierai de trouver des nouveaux groupes sympas !


----------



## SFONE (9 Novembre 2005)

URGENT URGENT !
est ce que la barrette :
PC100, SDRAM fonctionne sur le G3 233mhz ?
merci !
je ne sais pas trop c'est le "pc100" qui me met le doute, c'est la barrette d'un Powerbook G3 pismo firewire...


----------



## SFONE (11 Novembre 2005)

UP UP  !


----------



## leozolya (24 Novembre 2005)

Hello a tous

Dans une precedente discussion avec jaipastoucompris, il ma assure que je pouvais mettre 2 barretes de 256 Mo ds mon iMac G3 233... Alors qu'en est-il exactement pour ceux qui ont ajoute de la RAM sur un G3 233, 266, ou 333 ? 
Jaimerais bien avoir votre avis avant d'acheter des barrettes de 256 !!

Merci


----------

